# Bb, paso los mil aportes!!!! :eek:



## ROSANGELUS

Mi querida amiga Bb, me equivoque esta vez 
de hecho según mis modestos cálculos, sería en Noviembre que pasarias los mil, pero ya veo que te adelantaste, tomaste buen impulso...
Amiga , gracias por los mil aportes al Foro, que bueno conocerte...
Es una buena excusa para que celebremos...avisame pues! 




Saludos y abrazos grandes para ti

Rosangelus


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Mi querida amiga Bb, me equivoque esta vez
> de hecho según mis modestos cálculos, sería en Noviembre que pasarias los mil, pero ya veo que te adelantaste, tomaste buen impulso...
> Amiga , gracias por los mil aportes al Foro, que bueno conocerte...
> Es una buena excusa para que celebremos...avisame pues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos y abrazos grandes para ti
> 
> Rosangelus


 
¡Gracias Bruji! que lindo...y claro que lo vamos a celebrar

Saludos y Abrazos
bb008.-


----------



## Namarne

Me sumo a las felicitaciones, bb, cielo.  
(Jajaja, qué mejor ocasión.)


----------



## bb008

Namarne said:


> Me sumo a las felicitaciones, bb, cielo.
> (Jajaja, qué mejor ocasión.)


 
¡Gracias, mi tesoro!, mejor no pudo ser...


----------



## krolaina

"Periquete", me has quitado el chiste... 

MUCHAS FELICIDADES, PRECIOSA​La ocasión merece una de éstas, que para mí es mejor que los más exquisitos manjares y no tengo aquí!! buaaaaa.... ¿la compartirás conmigo?.

1000 abrazotes, felicidades por el millar.​


----------



## bb008

krolaina said:


> "Periquete", me has quitado el chiste...
> 
> MUCHAS FELICIDADES, PRECIOSA​
> La ocasión merece una de éstas, que para mí es mejor que los más exquisitos manjares y no tengo aquí!! buaaaaa.... ¿la compartirás conmigo?.​
> 
> 1000 abrazotes, felicidades por el millar.​


 

Gracias Ami, todos ustedes han sido una gran ayuda y apoyo, a parte que me he divertido a monto...


----------



## lamartus

Mi queridísima "tía" Betz:
Te mando *un millar de felicitaciones* por tu millar de aportes. 
Sabes que para mí es un placer tenerte por aquí y charlar de vez en cuando de las cosas de la vida y de la lengua .
Te mando también mil gracias por estar siempre al tanto y por compartir significados y usos de mil y una expresiones que son tan distintas en nuestros respectivos mundos.

Esta vez mi regalo es este por si algún día podemos disfrutarlas sentaditas a la misma mesa (y haciendo tratos para que los peques se conozcan a ver si cuaja )

Un abrazo enorme,
Marta


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> "Periquete", me has quitado el chiste...


Jajaja, krolaina se acuerda siempre de mi periquito. Por cierto, ya aprendió a decir "perico", pero lo hace con voz de pato Donald, el pobre, ¿tendrá una crisis de identidad? ¿Será de tanto intentar enseñarle a decir: "perico culé"?


----------



## lamartus

Namarne said:


> ¿tendrá una crisis de identidad? ¿Será de tanto intentar enseñarle a decir: "perico culé"?


 
¡Lo traumatizaste! Jajajajajajaja


----------



## krolaina

Namarne said:


> Jajaja, krolaina se acuerda siempre de mi periquito. Por cierto, ya aprendió a decir "perico", pero lo hace con voz de pato Donald, el pobre, ¿tendrá una crisis de identidad? ¿Será de tanto intentar enseñarle a decir: "perico culé"?


 
 Inténtalo con "Perico Atleti", quizá le guste más!


----------



## Namarne

Pues no sé qué hacer, la verdad. Porque no es blanco y azul, sino verde y amarillo. Por lo menos no es blanco, como le habría gustado a lamartus.  (¡No! Es broma, yo sé que lamartus no es merengue.) 
Y yo que busco a alguien del Real para que nos devuelva la liga del año pasado... Pero, ¿qué clase de madrileñas sois vosotras?


----------



## Antpax

!!Muchas Felicidades BB!! 1000 aportes, cada uno mejor que el anterior. Un abrazo para una de las grandes animadoras del "sólo español".



> Y yo que busco a alguien del Real para que nos devuelva la liga del año pasado


 
Me temo que puedes esperar sentado compañero.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> Me temo que puedes esperar sentado compañero.


Vaya hombre, ya encontré al merengue. Eso me pasa por buscar...


----------



## xeneize

Felicidades BB!! 
Un gran abrazo a la distancia, chau!


----------



## chics

Muchas felicidades, y gracias, por tus mil aportes en lengua y en consejos de belleza.


----------



## bb008

Mis amores, gracias por las felicitaciones...pero digame, que zampablera es esta que se armó, entre mis 1000 post y el *fúrbol *me he reído un monto...Besos a todos...


----------



## mirx

Si quieren saber de los consejos de la tía, la mejor crema facila, los mejores guisos, las jergas más usadas, o cualquier otra cosa... por favor. ¡Pregúntenselo a la experta! Betzabé, muchas felicidades es siempre divertido ver tus posts.

Tienes ese sabor a tu tierra que muchos de los insípidos que participamos en este foro ya hemos perdido, gracias por todas tus intervenciones y muchos muchos abrazos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Wau!!! que tremendo piropo el de Mirx....
esa me gusto y de paso me sentía aludida , con el permiso de Bb. además de que ella es incomparable... pero me chispoteó el comentario


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> Si quieren saber de los consejos de la tía, la mejor crema facila, los mejores guisos, las jergas más usadas, o cualquier otra cosa... por favor. ¡Pregúntenselo a la experta! Betzabé, muchas felicidades es siempre divertido ver tus posts.
> 
> Tienes ese sabor a tu tierra que muchos de los insípidos que participamos en este foro ya hemos perdido, gracias por todas tus intervenciones y muchos muchos abrazos.


 
*QUE LINDA ERES, GRACIAS MIRX*



ROSANGELUS said:


> Wau!!! que tremendo piropo el de Mirx....
> esa me gusto y de paso me sentía aludida , con el permiso de Bb. además de que ella es incomparable... pero me chispoteó el comentario


 
*Y TU AMI, ERES LO MAXIMO*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias por animar el cotarro tú también *bb*. Me alegro de que estés con nosotros.


----------

